# Goldstock



## Oaklys Dad

I just hope you have your camera batteries charged up! Hope you have a great time and report back here promptly with the pictures.


----------



## TheHooch

Yes pictures please!!!!

Hooch


----------



## boyd114

get lots of pics for us all!!


----------



## Judi

*Why don't you come*

and take your own pictures?
Besides Freestyle Dancing at Goldstock, there will be the Rescue Parade too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Where is this being held?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Judi.....what day and time is the Dancing? My friend Wendy and I will be there. she will have her two Golden's with her, as she is driving with her Sister from FL. I am flying in from WA. state for the week-end! Sure sounds like a lot of FUN...and we are both excited to be a part of it this year!  Charging up my batteries everyone!!!  So much going on right now, with Lexi's breeing and leaving for Goldstock...all at once!! :uhoh: 
​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oh, I hope you all meet up! You will have a blast!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Don't be like me and leave the camera in the car, still mad over that...lol


----------



## Judi

*It's at Camp Weequahic.*

This is in Lakewood, Pa.

The dancing is scheduled for Sunday afternoon. I think there will first be a demonstration at about one o'clock.

Friday night will be a party and quite a few events will be taking place during the weekend.

Do you plan on staying on the campgrounds?


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Have a great time Judi and whoever else goes. Take plenty of pics so that we can join in the fun vicariously through you guys. Cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Judi

*Think we will leave on Sunday after the Freestyle.*

I need a "baby" fix!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Judi said:


> This is in Lakewood, Pa.
> 
> The dancing is scheduled for Sunday afternoon. I think there will first be a demonstration at about one o'clock.
> 
> Friday night will be a party and quite a few events will be taking place during the weekend.
> 
> Do you plan on staying on the campgrounds?


We are actually staying in a Motel near by, that Wendy's Sister booked. Not even sure of the name of it. So looking forward to this.....I just know it till be so much FUN!​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I went in 1999. FUN!


----------



## Judi

*To Sweet Goldens,*

Which motel? Is it actually a motel or someone's house? There is one over a bar that we stayed at the first year and then there is another house a little further from the campgrounds that we stayed at the second year. Last year and this year we are staying on the campgrounds.

At this time, I am not packed. Instead I am going out to dinner to support the local Humane Society. The restaurant is taking a portion of the cost of dinner and donating it for the good of the animals. Hope I have my priorities straight!


----------



## Judi

*It starts today!*

It's amazing how much I am packing for two Golden Retrievers!


----------



## BeauShel

Have fun to everyone that is going.


----------



## Judi

*I am home.*

Wonderful weather. Last year, it rained most of the weekend.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

*I am home also!!*

I am home as well Judi...and so enjoyed it!!! It was wonderful to see so many caring wonderful people, and all the adopted Golden's! I LOVED that part...they were all just wonderful! Yes, the weather was absolutely PERFECT! Not so hot you couldn't stand it...but just wonderful! Really enjoyed ourselves!


----------



## BeauShel

Sounds like it was a great time and I hope you will post pictures on here for all of us that couldnt go.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Yeah we need lots of pictures! LOL. You couldn't have picked a better weekend weather wise.


----------



## Judi

*Pictures:*

One of tug of war
another under a sign that read: "Wet Dogs Welcome".


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Where are the pictures Judi? 

Did SunnyDelight go? Did you meet anyone from here? 

Gosh - last year there were so many that were going to it and this year it looks like only 2 of you went. 

Glad the weather was nice and you had fun!


----------



## Judi

I didn't see Sunny Delight and I didn't meet anyone from here.


----------



## Seamus' Mom

I went to Goldstock for the last 3 years. It is always so much fun. Judi...I probably met you at some point. Hopefully, this link will let you all see my photos from 2007 Goldstock.

*http://pictures.aol.com/ap/viewShare.do?shareInfo=aeVRhXusOtJc3tF01bL8h%2bJ9dpBoEE80vsZWyD1R0WVWGd%2bBXiXp6w%3d%3d*
.AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; }


----------



## Judi

*Thank you.*

Do you plan on going again this year?


----------



## Sunny Delight

Seamus' Mom said:


> I went to Goldstock for the last 3 years. It is always so much fun. Judi...I probably met you at some point. Hopefully, this link will let you all see my photos from 2007 Goldstock.
> 
> *http://pictures.aol.com/ap/viewShare.do?shareInfo=aeVRhXusOtJc3tF01bL8h%2bJ9dpBoEE80vsZWyD1R0WVWGd%2bBXiXp6w%3d%3d*
> .AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; }


So Seamus the Mitchell lookalike was there while I was there? (Of course I didn't know Mitchell back then...) My first year was the rainy year and I still loved it!! No one from my own rescue went, but since I was involved in fostering and was from NJ, they put me in a cabin with the NJGRR-Inc people and I made some new friends. Were you there the whole time each year? In '06 (the rainy year) I went up on stage with the few old timers (they called themselves that! Not my phrasing!) and sang a lot of kareoke. Were you there? I haven't even looked at your pics yet before posting this and will do that next. We were in Cabin 29, right at the top of the big hill from the lake. I ran into Judi's husband at the silent auction that year, but didn't know it until we were both home and back on the forum!

This year I only went for the day on Sunday, because I had broken my toe on Friday and had three dogs and two kids to bring. Big mistake. Decided to let them all off leash at the lake, and one decided to waltz back up the hill! I hobbled to the car to drive up and get her, but the battery was dead! A few minutes later, she was riding in a golf cart down the hill with a friendly couple who found her. Everyone at the lake started calling her name. She looked back, but then just went about her merry way! (This was not Sunny by the way!). I also did the game with Mister where you sit in the chair and the dog retrieves the newspaper, bottle, and your shoe. He did great, until the shoe, with which he ran off shaking it and playing with it and having a grand old time! It was fun anyway! And different to be out on the grass instead of in the oily old tractor shed! 

Here's a couple of my pics from '06 and '07: (OK, more than a couple! Looking at them brought back memories! Ahhh! there's so many!  (in the first one, Mister tried to retrieve a buoy!)


----------



## Sunny Delight

Seamus' Mom said:


> I went to Goldstock for the last 3 years. It is always so much fun. Judi...I probably met you at some point. Hopefully, this link will let you all see my photos from 2007 Goldstock.
> 
> *http://pictures.aol.com/ap/viewShare.do?shareInfo=aeVRhXusOtJc3tF01bL8h%2bJ9dpBoEE80vsZWyD1R0WVWGd%2bBXiXp6w%3d%3d*
> .AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; }


Oh my gosh!!! Just looked at the pics! It's so funny to see Mitchell, I mean Seamus, on the dock right where Sunny jumped from! It's so cute how he gradually went in! And Sunny is in some of your pics!! I can tell because the two women who adopted two of my fosters are there on the beach (they are rather hefty women:uhoh and I was there on the beach with them! I think I see Sunny trotting toward one of them (in the pic where there is only one woman...she has thick calves) And the one of Seamus sniffing the air reminds me of Mister! And the close up of Seamus is just darling!! He is SO cute! And you have pics of the NJGRR crowd!! I recognized Ruth first... and Olivia. And I see you saw the duck retrieving thing. That was right around the time when Dixie disappeared up the hill! Such a small world! Do you remember Tom Corwin reading "Just Bob" at Goldstock '06? I got out there on the lawn (for the 5 minutes it wasn't raining!) for the pic. She is the only one looking at the camera (because it's me and my camera she's looking at!) What cabin number were you in?


----------



## Sunny Delight

I noticed that you had Ruth in an AOL group. And the gal I called Olivia is actually not in your pics. But I saw Ruth a week after Goldstock at an event in southern Jersey, where I also met GryffinsMom. She was going to meet Griff as a pup right after she left the event! Here's a pic of Sunny, Mister, Fern (a foster who ended up with the heavy women I was mentioning) Holly (in her lovely princess necklace/collar), and I forget the other golden's name. And the other pic is Sunny and her daddy! He was at the event getting his TDI! 

Yes, only two pics!


----------



## Judi

*Fantastic pictures.*

Do you plan on going to Goldstock again this year?
How did you get your Golden to jump off the dock?
My two Goldens are afraid.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Judi said:


> Do you plan on going to Goldstock again this year?
> How did you get your Golden to jump off the dock?
> My two Goldens are afraid.


Thanks for the compliment on the pictures! Yes, I plan on going, but I really hope I could get some people from my rescue to come also and stay in a cabin with them.


----------



## Judi

Sunny Delight said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the pictures! Yes, I plan on going, but I really hope I could get some people from my rescue to come also and stay in a cabin with them.


I know how you feel.
You can request that you stay with us (in the same cabin) and have your own private room.


----------



## Seamus' Mom

Your pics are great!!!

Yes, I plan on going again...definitely.

SunnyD, I remember ALL of those things you mentioned. I'm sure we were in all the same places at the same time. Small world. I never made it to the candle ceremony...it's just too hard for me emotionally. One of these years, I'll get up the courage to brave it. 

I definitely know Ruth from GRRI-NJ...so. of course, I know her sweet Holly. I also met Ruth's friend, Olivia, this year...I think she is in some of my pics with Ruth in a golfcart. 

Also, in your pics...the lady (Gayle) who is grooming your pup is actually who I adopted Seamus from... Also Gail Lustig (who owns the camp) is the one who rescued Seamus from the NYC animal shelter.

I've stayed in Cabin 1 all 3 years. The first year I went, I didn't know a soul...but, people were so nice, it wasn't a problem. Now, I've got a lot of good friends from there.


----------



## Seamus' Mom

Judi said:


> Do you plan on going to Goldstock again this year?
> How did you get your Golden to jump off the dock?
> My two Goldens are afraid.


I'm definitely planning to go again this year.

With regard to the dock diving, our first year Seamus took off running down the dock like a nutjob and unfortunately plunged off the dock into that middle area from which there is no good escape. He then began to panic and I had to somehow (still don't know how I did it) hoist him out of there by the collar. It scared him so badly, he wouldn't jump off for the rest of the weekend, or even the following year. Then, last year, all of a sudden, he just started doing it. He still doesn't do long jumps like so many of the others do, but he'll at least jump off. So, who knows, maybe it will happen naturally.

Are you going again this year?


----------



## Judi

I will probably go again this year with my two Goldens and my husband.
It has becoem a tradition! I would love to meet up with you and yours. Remind me please, when the time comes closer. You give me hope for my two Goldens jumping off the dock. They love to swim and I have a picture from about two years ago of the dogs swimming which I have framed.
Have a wonderful weekend.
Judi


----------



## Sunny Delight

OK. Now look at these two pics of Mitch and Seamus!


----------



## Seamus' Mom

It's uncanny! 

What's Mitch's story. Where did he come from? Seamus was a stray found wandering in the Bronx in February 2005. Brrrr!!!! He was a skinny little guy and scared to death of men. He's come a long, long way.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Seamus' Mom said:


> It's uncanny!
> 
> What's Mitch's story. Where did he come from? Seamus was a stray found wandering in the Bronx in February 2005. Brrrr!!!! He was a skinny little guy and scared to death of men. He's come a long, long way.


Yeah, I thought it was cute that they were in almost the exact same pose, looking out over the water!

I had originally been told he was a stray, then found out he actually was an owner turn in to some shelter of sorts and that he'd been tied outside a lot. One of our sister rescue volunteers called our main organizer to ask if we could pull him from the shelter. We were very crowded, but pulled him from the shelter (it was dirty and smelly and they were in concrete cells with no access to the outside). The timing was just right, as one of our foster moms who is a teacher was coming up on Christmas break and wanted to take in a more challenging dog. Mitch was pretty hyper and a big jumper, so he fit the "challenging" bill, so she took him in. Then I got him a month later!  I can never make a long story short!

So how do purebred goldens become strays in NYC?? I always wish I could know their true, real stories... were they abused? were they lost or intentionally left somewhere? what kind of owners were the original owners? Did they even try to look for their dog if he/she was lost? What made them decide to purchase a golden in the first place? Etc.,...


----------



## Seamus' Mom

Sunny Delight said:


> So how do purebred goldens become strays in NYC?? I always wish I could know their true, real stories... were they abused? were they lost or intentionally left somewhere? what kind of owners were the original owners? Did they even try to look for their dog if he/she was lost? What made them decide to purchase a golden in the first place? Etc.,...


I've wondered that, too. With Seamus, I've always speculated that he escaped from his home and then got lost. He can open door knobs and storm doors a little too easily for my comfort. I've also seen him trying to open the gate at the dog park using his nose...it's clear he knows exactly how to open the latch. So, I'd never leave him unsupervised in a fenced in yard. He was also "quite challenging" (understatement of the year) at first...so, I wondered if someone just didn't look too hard for him because of that. He was a real handful! :doh: A lot of people probably wouldn't have put the time in to make him manageable. I contemplated giving up a few times myself. My obedience trainer said he was the most stubborn golden he'd ever seen in his life. But, the persistence has paid off and he actually got his CGC at Goldstock this past year.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Seamus' Mom said:


> I've wondered that, too. With Seamus, I've always speculated that he escaped from his home and then got lost. He can open door knobs and storm doors a little too easily for my comfort. I've also seen him trying to open the gate at the dog park using his nose...it's clear he knows exactly how to open the latch. So, I'd never leave him unsupervised in a fenced in yard. He was also "quite challenging" (understatement of the year) at first...so, I wondered if someone just didn't look too hard for him because of that. He was a real handful! :doh: A lot of people probably wouldn't have put the time in to make him manageable. I contemplated giving up a few times myself. My obedience trainer said he was the most stubborn golden he'd ever seen in his life. But, the persistence has paid off and he actually got his CGC at Goldstock this past year.


Sounds right on with the escaping and not looking too hard. I wondered with Mitch if he became a jumper from being tied out, or if they tied him outside because he was too much of a pain inside. I've always wondered with fosters which issue came first. Great job with sticking with him!!

Congrats so much on the CGC!!! :banana::banana: Mister got his at Goldstock, too!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Love the pictures!!
I think we may plan to go this year. 
Are you familiar with the area near this camp? Just wondering if there are campgrounds close by that we could take our camper for the weekend.


----------



## Judi

Some people at Goldstock take their Campers right there on the grounds. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lovealways_jami

AWWWW Someone come get me!! I want to go!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Me too Jami... looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Judi

Why not come? People come from all over the United States, Canada and England too.


----------



## mjkaferle5

Why do they specifically refer to the dancing as freestyle? Do they have syncronized dancing certain years? :roflmao:


----------



## Judi

"Freestyle" is when dogs dance with their human partners.


----------



## savannah

When is Goldstock? Is everyone welcome to come? Where is it?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

savannah said:


> When is Goldstock? Is everyone welcome to come? Where is it?


 
*This is OUTDATED information*, but it will tell you a bit about it. They have a main web site, too.

http://www.goldstock2006.org/


----------



## Seamus' Mom

Kimm said:


> *This is OUTDATED information*, but it will tell you a bit about it. They have a main web site, too.
> 
> http://www.goldstock2006.org/


 
That picture (lower left corner) of the red dog running down the dock is my boy, Seamus. I'm such a proud Mama.


----------



## savannah

Seamus' Mom said:


> That picture (lower left corner) of the red dog running down the dock is my boy, Seamus. I'm such a proud Mama.


 
I saw that and thought wow, he is having so much fun. He is a cutie.
I will definitely have to keep that weekend cleared for this. When will they be taking registration for this year, 2008? Is it for just for goldens only or can you bring other dog breeds too? Who all on here goes to it every year?


----------



## Sunny Delight

savannah said:


> I saw that and thought wow, he is having so much fun. He is a cutie.
> I will definitely have to keep that weekend cleared for this. When will they be taking registration for this year, 2008? Is it for just for goldens only or can you bring other dog breeds too? Who all on here goes to it every year?


It's mostly goldens, but if you have another breed dog at home, you can bring them along, too. The main purpose is to have fun while raising money for Golden rescue. It doesn't cost much at all to go (only $100 for all food and lodging for the whole weekend for a group cabin!) but you need to bring loose money and be ready to spend!  There are raffles at every meal, as well as the big 50/50. Also lots of great vendors (all rescues), usually a groomer (money goes to their rescue), a silent auction and a live auction. 

I find registration usually starts very late, so maybe June? From here so far I have figured out that Judi, Seamus'Mom, and I go regularly (I've been twice and plan to go this year), but there could be others. I'm sure you would have a great time! The weather was dreadful my first year and it was still lots of fun! I loved sleeping in the cabin with about 5 other goldens and waking up with someone else's dog on my bed! Mister did a little bed hopping of his own! 

The first pic is me, Mister, and a dog named Finnie, and the second pic is Mister on someone else's bed.

When we left on the last day and swept out the cabin, you should've SEEN the tumble weeds of golden fur!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Seamus' Mom said:


> That picture (lower left corner) of the red dog running down the dock is my boy, Seamus. I'm such a proud Mama.


How cool is that! Seamus is famous!! Who took the pic? I noticed it's not in your album. I remember there was a guy walking around looking like an "official" photographer!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Seamus' Mom said:


> That picture (lower left corner) of the red dog running down the dock is my boy, Seamus. I'm such a proud Mama.


Aww, Seamus is famous! He's a good lookin' Golden!


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> When is Goldstock? Is everyone welcome to come? Where is it?


Kimm is right to some extent. Some of this is from the past but these posts also tell about Goldstock for the future. 
Goldstock takes place every Labor Day Weekend in September from Friday until around Monday afternoon.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> When is Goldstock? Is everyone welcome to come? Where is it?


Everyone is welcome to come with a Golden Retriever.
It is in Lakewood, Penn. overlooking Lake Cuomo where the dogs swim and can compete in doggie Olympics.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> I saw that and thought wow, he is having so much fun. He is a cutie.
> I will definitely have to keep that weekend cleared for this. When will they be taking registration for this year, 2008? Is it for just for goldens only or can you bring other dog breeds too? Who all on here goes to it every year?


It's for Golden Retrievers but if you have a Golden and another dog, for instance you can bring both. 
I think this will be my fifth year going.
I wanted to start a year earlier but I was afraid my old Golden wouldn't survive the trip. I have her buried in a Pet Cemetery not far from where I live.


----------



## savannah

If I come out, can I hang around you guys, Judi, Seamus's Mom, and Sunny Delight? I will probably bring my little golden, Savannah and Dakota if he is feeling better by then (hip replacement surgery). All my friends locally have other dog breeds so we really don't know any other goldens.


----------



## Judi

I would be disappointed if we didn't "hang out" together! Of course you can! Looking forward to it.
In the mean time, I made a reservation today for the Lazy L At Willow Creek A Bed & Breakfast Resort in Lewes, Delaware. We plan on bringing both Goldens with us.


----------



## savannah

Can't wait to meet all of you. I need to see if my Hubby will come along, who know if he will or not, he sometimes surprises me. I might be brave and bring all 3 if my Hubby comes.


----------



## Judi

There are some private rooms. If you request one, you might get it.
One guy has 14 Golden Retrievers, at least that's what he had last summer. Now he, may have more.


----------



## Seamus' Mom

Sunny Delight said:


> How cool is that! Seamus is famous!! Who took the pic? I noticed it's not in your album. I remember there was a guy walking around looking like an "official" photographer!


Actually, I took it...right before he slammed into me on the dock! I think the album you saw was just from 2007. I think this photo was from 2005. Gail (who owns the camp...and who saved my Seamus) had asked for photos she could use for the webpage, so I had sent it to her.


----------



## Seamus' Mom

savannah said:


> If I come out, can I hang around you guys, Judi, Seamus's Mom, and Sunny Delight? I will probably bring my little golden, Savannah and Dakota if he is feeling better by then (hip replacement surgery). All my friends locally have other dog breeds so we really don't know any other goldens.


Of course! Remember, the first year I went...I didn't know a living soul there. People could not have been nicer, and I was so glad I went. Now, it's like a reunion of old friends...some of which are furry!


----------



## Judi

I am starting to get excited about it.
If it wasn't for Goldstock, I might not have any Therapy pets.
One thing often leads to another.
Any one know where I can buy nice Golden Retriever bedding?


----------



## savannah

Well, I just rented a RV for that weekend so the Hubby, Dakota, Savannah, Cheyenne, & I will be there, can't wait. I guess we are going to be brave and bring all 3 with us. I'll see you all there, we will have to make a plan on where to meet up at.


----------



## Judi

Good idea.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## 4rdogs

We have been going to GS since the beginning 
My DH was the one who named it Goldstock 
I am one of the three Welcome Table Diva's
There was never a gentleman who had 14 Goldens there?
Or anyone that I can remember had that many.. 
We had 7 there one year...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

This sounds great!!
Karen, I have a few questions about 2008 Goldstock.

When will registration begin? Must you pre-register?

If you bring a camper, are there any hook-ups (electric/water)? If no electric, what about using generators?


----------



## 4rdogs

Information about Goldstock will come out around end of July
In August once the web site is up you will be able to register
There are hook-ups for electric first come, first-served and you must bring our own
electrical cords & levels
I am pretty sure it is ok to use a generator


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time!


Why don't you come?


----------



## Judi

4rdogs said:


> We have been going to GS since the beginning
> My DH was the one who named it Goldstock
> I am one of the three Welcome Table Diva's
> There was never a gentleman who had 14 Goldens there?
> Or anyone that I can remember had that many..
> We had 7 there one year...


He may not have brought all 14 Goldens but he told me he had about that many. He is Rick Fish.


----------



## Spudmom

Ah yes, Mr. Fish  He and his wife Jane are wonderful folks who breed the most delightful dogs. I happend to have three dogs from them. They also are the owners of dogstuff.com and are huge supporters of rescue.

I don't think they have had 14 dogs at camp, but they bring a number of dogs with them. In fact so many of us have "Fish" dogs that we do a photo at Goldstock each year of all the "Fish" dogs.

Camp is a wonderful event that can't be described, it has to be experienced.

You can always find me Sunday AM in the lake judging for the dock diving.

Deb


----------



## 4rdogs

Hi Deb 
Glad you are here!


----------



## Goldenz2

Hi there, :wave:

I am a new member of the Golden Retriver Forum, but I think I may know some of you already I live in New Jersey with my 2 Senior Goldens, Angelo & Archie.

As soon as we leave Goldstock every year I can't wait for the next year! This coming year will be my 9th year attending. If anyone is interested in seeing what it's all about I have 3 years of photos (2005-2007)up on my website photosbyjeanne.com 

Have a good night!

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## 4rdogs

Hi Jeanne :wavey:
Glad to see you here.... 
Eveyone if you get a chance go look at Jeanne's picture.. they are GReat


----------



## savannah

Great Photos, Jeanne! I wished Goldstock was sooner than it is, I am getting soooo excited to attend. I love goldens they are the BEST!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Spudmom said:


> Ah yes, Mr. Fish  He and his wife Jane are wonderful folks who breed the most delightful dogs. I happend to have three dogs from them. They also are the owners of dogstuff.com and are huge supporters of rescue.
> 
> I don't think they have had 14 dogs at camp, but they bring a number of dogs with them. In fact so many of us have "Fish" dogs that we do a photo at Goldstock each year of all the "Fish" dogs.
> 
> Camp is a wonderful event that can't be described, it has to be experienced.
> 
> You can always find me Sunday AM in the lake judging for the dock diving.
> 
> Deb


I was wondering when you would pipe in. :wavey: If I could get DH to drive me, I'd be there.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Goldenz2 said:


> Hi there, :wave:
> 
> I am a new member of the Golden Retriver Forum, but I think I may know some of you already I live in New Jersey with my 2 Senior Goldens, Angelo & Archie.
> 
> As soon as we leave Goldstock every year I can't wait for the next year! This coming year will be my 9th year attending. If anyone is interested in seeing what it's all about I have 3 years of photos (2005-2007)up on my website photosbyjeanne.com
> 
> Have a good night!
> 
> Jeanne in NJ
> Angelo & Archie


Hey, I met you! You were at the NJGRR-Inc Reunion that a friend invited me to. I have that wonderful picture of me and Mister on the haybales with the pumpkins and fall setting! Yet someone else I can "meet" at Goldstock! Gotta go check out your photos - I'm sure they're fantastic!!


----------



## Spudmom

Jeanne!!!

Everyone must go look at your pics. I just went and look at them again, and I am ready for camp NOW!!!!! Wonderful friends and great dogs.

Give Archie and Angelo a kiss on the nose for me.

Deb


----------



## Judi

Spudmom said:


> Ah yes, Mr. Fish  He and his wife Jane are wonderful folks who breed the most delightful dogs. I happend to have three dogs from them. They also are the owners of dogstuff.com and are huge supporters of rescue.
> 
> I don't think they have had 14 dogs at camp, but they bring a number of dogs with them. In fact so many of us have "Fish" dogs that we do a photo at Goldstock each year of all the "Fish" dogs.
> 
> Camp is a wonderful event that can't be described, it has to be experienced.
> 
> You can always find me Sunday AM in the lake judging for the dock diving.
> 
> Deb


I once took my dogs to the water on a Sunday morning for the Olympics.
They were on leash or they would have gone in the water when they weren't supposed to. They were miserable and pulling! They were entered in one contest. They don't want to wait their turn. Quite an ordeal for me!


----------



## Judi

Goldenz2 said:


> Hi there, :wave:
> 
> I am a new member of the Golden Retriver Forum, but I think I may know some of you already I live in New Jersey with my 2 Senior Goldens, Angelo & Archie.
> 
> As soon as we leave Goldstock every year I can't wait for the next year! This coming year will be my 9th year attending. If anyone is interested in seeing what it's all about I have 3 years of photos (2005-2007)up on my website photosbyjeanne.com
> 
> Have a good night!
> 
> Jeanne in NJ
> Angelo & Archie


I would like to meet you at Goldstock.


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I was wondering when you would pipe in. :wavey: If I could get DH to drive me, I'd be there.


Why won't your darling husband drive you?


----------



## Judi

Wish I had more time to look at the pictures.
I have an apt. for a haircut.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> Why won't your darling husband drive you?


He gets lost! LOL. I am pretty good with reading maps, but without me he gets lost. If I get car sick we are both in big trouble! I remember going to PA once and he really didn't like it. I did though. Plus, he'll be driving me to NY in June.


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> He gets lost! LOL. I am pretty good with reading maps, but without me he gets lost. If I get car sick we are both in big trouble! I remember going to PA once and he really didn't like it. I did though. Plus, he'll be driving me to NY in June.


What about getting a Navigation System?
There is also Mapquest.
Why should you get carsick?


----------



## Goldenz2

Hi Karen, Karen, Deb and everyone! I'm glad you like the photos. It makes me re-live it all over again when I look at them. I am sick of winter at this point and am getting cabin fever so I am always glad to have Goldstock to look forward to

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> What about getting a Navigation System?
> There is also Mapquest.
> Why should you get carsick?


I have access to GPS. If you can cure me getting carsick, please do. I hate getting carsick :yuck:. I would love to meet a few people that go to Goldstock. I know a number of people from another forum who go and I'd love to meet up with them. 

Maybe Jeanne knows Barb Greene? She has two GR's and is from NJ.


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I have access to GPS. If you can cure me getting carsick, please do. I hate getting carsick :yuck:. I would love to meet a few people that go to Goldstock. I know a number of people from another forum who go and I'd love to meet up with them.
> 
> Maybe Jeanne knows Barb Greene? She has two GR's and is from NJ.


Have you spoken to your Dr. about getting carsick?
How to you manage to go to Ryley's Run?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> Have you spoken to your Dr. about getting carsick?
> How to you manage to go to Ryley's Run?


Actually, I get carsick when DH drives. I just get out and I'm green for awhile. I get over it. Just not a good feeling. I have to go to RR. I work it.


----------



## Judi

Maybe you should "work" at Goldstock.
Your Internest might be able to help you.


----------



## Chandler

I have to jump in. Deb just told me of this site so I'm just browsing around. I loved seeing all the pictures of Goldstock! It's also nice to see so many familiar names.

I'm sure I'll talk to you guys soon..

Chandler


----------



## 4rdogs

Welcome Chandler.. 
I think I met you a couple of times


----------



## Chandler

Hi Karen! Ya think?:wavey: It's fun seeing this new forum. I belong to a couple of forums set up like this and after I got used to them, they were a great way to connect and learn. It will take me a while before I can explore the whole site, but there seems to be a lot of familiar names here...

Chan


----------



## Judi

So who plans on going to Goldstock this Labor Day weekend?


----------



## savannah

My DH & I are going, can't wait. :greenbounWe are bring all 3 dogs. Cheyenne & Dakota are going to be in the senior recognition and Cheyenne going to be in the rescue parade.


----------



## Judi

That is so nice. Did you get any specific info about Goldstock for this year yet? Buddy's wife Joan just died.


----------



## Chandler

*Goldstock 2008*

We'll be there as usual  I'll have the electrical hookups for the RV's and will probably be doing the live auction. I don't want to wish the Summer away but, I can't wait.

I was shocked to hear about Joan. The last I had heard was she was doing well with her treatment and everyone was upbeat. The camp won't be the same without Joan and Buddy...

Chan


----------



## Judi

Isn't Buddy coming?


----------



## Chandler

Yup, Buddy and Gail will be there on Tuesday. I meant that it will no longer be Buddy and Joan. I used to smile as I watched them walk, arm in arm, from the office to the cafeteria. It will be sad to see him make the trip alone.

Chan


----------



## Judi

This is true.


----------



## Debles

I look forward to them putting up the 2008 website and will enjoy it vicariously through you.
I remember when our GRRIN member Joanne Lastoka went a few years ago. I'd love to come but we end up using vacation time to visit our kids and grandkids!


----------



## Judi

I understand. I often wish that I could be in more than one place at a time.


----------

